# Alaska Bottles!



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's my Alaska bottles!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 9, 2017)

Curious what the Hutch say's, I can't read it. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 9, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Curious what the Hutch say's, I can't read it. THANKS, LEON.



It's a distilled soda water of Alaska hutch.  I dug it last summer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 9, 2017)

I remember this one.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 9, 2017)

Very cool!  Do you know how many bottles Alaska has?  I'd imagine not very many.  I've always wanted to get a bottle from one of Canada's Arctic territories and I know there are a few in existence but I've never seen one in person.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 9, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Very cool!  Do you know how many bottles Alaska has?  I'd imagine not very many.  I've always wanted to get a bottle from one of Canada's Arctic territories and I know there are a few in existence but I've never seen one in person.



Hello, not sure how many they have, but my digging buddy dug this out of a privy this past summer. It was super cool!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, I say: "Please keep digging, we need to see more." I'm seeking to add a 1/2 ounce pharmacy bottle to my state collection realizing I have little chance of doing so.
Jim


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 10, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Well, I say: "Please keep digging, we need to see more." I'm seeking to add a 1/2 ounce pharmacy bottle to my state collection realizing I have little chance of doing so.
> Jim



Oh yeah!!   And from my knowledge Alaska pharmacists in Alaska didn't use half ounce bottles I know that fairbanks didn't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Jan 12, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Very cool!  Do you know how many bottles Alaska has?  I'd imagine not very many.  I've always wanted to get a bottle from one of Canada's Arctic territories and I know there are a few in existence but I've never seen one in person.



I haven't seen any in person either , have seen some pictures online , the Yukon for sure has a number of bottles it sort of boomed in the early part of 1900's when mining big there and is definitely some bottles from there . but not sure how many or how rare they would be 

I doubt there is any from Nunavut , although likely something from the North West Territories and city of Yellowknife area , it seems to big to not have had something operate at some point


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice Hutch Bottle. Congrats. LEON.


P.S. Do you know a Daniel that digs bottles & cans in Alaska??


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 13, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Nice Hutch Bottle. Congrats. LEON.
> 
> 
> P.S. Do you know a Daniel that digs bottles & cans in Alaska??



Thank you! And I sure do. We dig together and he got me into digging.   Are you on Facebook?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2017)

I know Daniel from the Rusty Bunch Beer Can Site. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 15, 2017)

BOTTL3CRAV3 said:


> Hello, not sure how many they have, but my digging buddy dug this out of a privy this past summer. It was super cool!!  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That seltzer is so cool!  I've always wanted to dig something like that, especially from the West Coast.  I don't usually collect American bottles but I would absolutely collect anything from Alaska if I could find it.  Is it just me or are seltzer bottles more common on the West Coast than most other places?  When I lived in BC seltzer bottles were a major part of bottle collecting, but now that I live in Quebec I rarely see them or see anyone mentioning them, although I do have one from Ottawa.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 15, 2017)

RCO said:


> I haven't seen any in person either , have seen some pictures online , the Yukon for sure has a number of bottles it sort of boomed in the early part of 1900's when mining big there and is definitely some bottles from there . but not sure how many or how rare they would be
> 
> I doubt there is any from Nunavut , although likely something from the North West Territories and city of Yellowknife area , it seems to big to not have had something operate at some point



I feel like there should be something from the NWT, at the very least a labeled screw-cap pharmacy bottle or two.  There's a hutchinson embossed NWT but it's from Dawson before the two territories separated.  I know there are milk tokens from Yellowknife though because I have one in my collection.  I can't imagine there could possibly be anything from what is now Nunavut other than hypothetically, but unlikely, 1950's labeled hospital bottles.  The only people using bottles in that area before that time would be the Hudson's Bay Company and I don't think they ever put locations on their bottles.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sure is!  I hope to dig one this year!  This one that you see is from Yukon Territory.  I don't know a lot about seltzer bottles I just know that these are pretty rare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 15, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> I feel like there should be something from the NWT, at the very least a labeled screw-cap pharmacy bottle or two.  There's a hutchinson embossed NWT but it's from Dawson before the two territories separated.  I know there are milk tokens from Yellowknife though because I have one in my collection.  I can't imagine there could possibly be anything from what is now Nunavut other than hypothetically, but unlikely, 1950's labeled hospital bottles.  The only people using bottles in that area before that time would be the Hudson's Bay Company and I don't think they ever put locations on their bottles.



I posted my reply in another post.  Sorry lol. It's above this post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 15, 2017)

BOTTL3CRAV3 said:


> Sure is!  I hope to dig one this year!  This one that you see is from Yukon Territory.  I don't know a lot about seltzer bottles I just know that these are pretty rare
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh I didn't realize that one was Canadian, I had no idea there were any seltzer bottles from the Yukon.  That definitely explains the name better.  I'm sure that one is very rare and also very valuable as well!


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 15, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh I didn't realize that one was Canadian, I had no idea there were any seltzer bottles from the Yukon.  That definitely explains the name better.  I'm sure that one is very rare and also very valuable as well!



I then found this photo on the internet!   Look at those seltzer bottles!!  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 16, 2017)

Delivering bottles by dogsled, I love it!  And I think that has to be the first instance I've seen of a bottling works combined with a laundry.  Just did a bit of Googling, El Dorado had several hutchinson bottles as well as syphon bottles.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 16, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Delivering bottles by dogsled, I love it!  And I think that has to be the first instance I've seen of a bottling works combined with a laundry.  Just did a bit of Googling, El Dorado had several hutchinson bottles as well as syphon bottles.



Yeah I think they are the rarest of the Canadian hutches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Mar 23, 2017)

I found a listing for a Yukon bottle when searching thru some sold listings , its for " Whitehorse beverages " which still appears to be a coca cola bottlers today but doesn't make this drink anymore . it sold for $75 dollars on ebay so must be fairly uncommon , the pictures online weren't that good though , it looks like its from the 50's or 60's maybe 





http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANADIAN-WHI...086664?hash=item1a245ae648:g:SqcAAOSw44BYhheZ


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2017)

BOTTL3CRAV3 said:


> It's a distilled soda water of Alaska hutch.  I dug it last summer



Off the chain!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2017)

RCO said:


> I found a listing for a Yukon bottle when searching thru some sold listings , its for " Whitehorse beverages " which still appears to be a coca cola bottlers today but doesn't make this drink anymore . it sold for $75 dollars on ebay so must be fairly uncommon , the pictures online weren't that good though , it looks like its from the 50's or 60's maybe
> 
> View attachment 177562View attachment 177563
> 
> ...



Oh nice one!  Anything from Whitehorse would have to be relatively uncommon since there have never been that many people living there.  And then once you add in all the collectors trying to get a bottle from every province and territory (except Nunavut) and you get a pretty high demand.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Mar 27, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh nice one!  Anything from Whitehorse would have to be relatively uncommon since there have never been that many people living there.  And then once you add in all the collectors trying to get a bottle from every province and territory (except Nunavut) and you get a pretty high demand.



That's a sweet bottle!! My wife and I stayed there for a night and it was pretty cool! The Mail has to be flown there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Mar 27, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Off the chain!



Thanks buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 28, 2017)

BOTTL3CRAV3 said:


> Hello, not sure how many they have, but my digging buddy dug this out of a privy this past summer. It was super cool!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just came across this, noticed that your buddy's bottle may be only one of two known! http://www.saddleflasks.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/48-53-Yukon.pdf


----------

